# please help, Thryoplasty



## bella2 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi, I'm hoping someone can help with a cpt code for a medialization thyroplasty type1 , any suggestions would be wonderful, thanks in advance.


----------



## sbenden719 (Jun 18, 2009)

we normally code 31599, which is unlisted procedure.  but my docter decided he liked 31588 and the charge was better....Ive found there is no set code for a Thyroplasty, but we can use 31588.  hope this helps


----------

